

Why can't humans believe contradictions? - GmeSalazar
https://philosophy.stackexchange.com/questions/14323/why-cant-humans-believe-contradictions

======
gavinpc
If you haven't already done so, nothing will further clarify your
understanding of politics, literature, religion, and in short human beings,
than to free yourself from the unsupportable notion that the human mind has
_any problem_ sustaining contradictions.

 _EDIT_ : If you happen to live in the US, I especially recommend considering
this experiment, 2014 being an "election year".

 _EDIT_ : To downvoter, I understand that this sounds pretentious, and maybe
is also OT. But I am in earnest. On HN we spend a lot of time pointing out
logical fallacies, and I love that. But in the world at large, I believe it is
largely a wasted effort. The sooner we accept that we ourselves would not
escape the notice of our own wtf-dar, the sooner we can get to the heart of
the arguments worth having.

